# Girl in forest



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I wanted to draw a full body shot. And then this kinda happened. 










Close up:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW! fantastic Inge.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you : D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is wonderful!!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks! Glad people like it so much : D


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow. :surprise:

I'm looking for words here...

WOW!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

It's OK.. 



Spoiler



Who am I kidding? It's awesome! LOL



Looks kinda like you were attempting a self portrait.. is this the case Inge?


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks guys : D

@Bushcraft; no, not at all, actually. It is true I wear my fringe back like that a lot, for convenience, but that;s about it :')


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Is she carrying a gun or a book? and wow, she has better style than I do ~-~


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

It was supposed to look like a gun xD I suck at guns and couldn't find proper reference


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

oh ok lol. XP but still the picture looks amazing.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

OH GIRL, IT'S... YEAAAH! <.<

The environment is really well done, it really gives that sensation of being in a forest. Love it :3


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks both : D


----------

